# Hi to All



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

A big hello to everyone. It's so nice to hear from Boggs & Feisty. Sure do miss everyone. I know that summer is a busy time for everyone, but with fall coming soon I hope we hear from ya all again. Whether you are having a good day or bad one it's still nice hearing from you. Boggs you made my day when you posted a hi to me. I was having a down day and it sure lifted my spirits. How are you doing? My summer has just flown by. It has been very hot and dry in Ontario and I'm always praying for rain. I can't believe I just said that. The month of August has been a very stressful one. Starting with the duplication of my debit card and the thief who stole all my money from my bank account. It took 3 weeks to get my money back and we have a feeling that the culprit is a gas station 15 minutes from where I live. Then to make things worst my ibs and irritable bladder have been very active. So next week I go for an ultrasound and next month for a colonoscopy (which I'm not looking forward to). But I think it will give me a peace of mind. I also found out that my yoga teacher isn't coming back and my family doctor is moving too, so here we go looking for a new family doctor. Just when I was getting use to him. We have a shortage of doctors in small town Ontario. The other doctors are not interested in taking on new patients and there is no waiting list. I just hope that I won't have to travel too far to find a new one. Then on Thursday, I was cutting grass and discovered a dead bluejay on my property. So I ended up bagging it and called the Dept. of Health to come and pick it up. With the West Nile scare on, I didn't want to take any chances. Unfortunately, they couldn't pick it up until the next day and something got to it. They did take what was left and have sent it off for testing. I guess I'm just overwhelmed with all the things happening and I know that I've been snappy. Thanks for letting me unload. I know that things will get better, they always do. I better get back to my yoga and my happy pills.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

Weener, you poor darlin'-------sounds like you have been through the ringer, needless to say. Now I'm not sure I want to use my debit card anymore......Let us know how your tests go. I'm so sorry and you are in my thoughts and prayers, okay?We have had our house back to ourselves now for one whole week! My husband's father and mother have been with us off and on since May as he was getting a second opinion on his bladder cancer and long story short, he had his bladder removed and he is now clean of cancer and they went home last sunday. Not only did we have them but other family coming in and out from other towns during tests and then the surgery. Just call us the family hotel. I loved having everyone come to visit and I couldn't be luckier to have the inlaws that I have....but it is really nice to have the house back to normal....(did I say normal?) Well, you know what I mean.....Keep us posted, Weener.....Lynne


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi weener and everone , It sure was good hearing from you. I am sorry you had a bad summer too. I will be on the board more now. I really do miss everyone from this board. The people in this group has really helped me come to terms about Fibromyalgia. I have high hopes that someday I can fibromyalgia and some know what I am talking about.It is this group that helps me feel like I am not the only person in the world with this . Weener my thoughts and prayers will be with you. Please keep us informed on how things is going. We all know that doing the test are no fun but it makes you feel better when we find out that everything is ok.Take Care and God Bless . Pat


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi weener,good to hear from you! Iï¿½m sorry to hear about all problems you have had...Donï¿½t worry about your coloscopy, I did one last fall and it didnï¿½t feel a thing! They gave me a cocktail of painkillers and sedatives so I had no worries!







I hope you get a new doctor soon...and that you donï¿½t have to travel all over the country to get one. Do you still do water physiotherapy? Iï¿½m going to try Feldenkrais and/or Qi gong in the fall. Let us know how your tests go.Take care, Mio


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you Lynne, Boggs & Mio for your kind words. As I read your posts it brought tears to my eyes. I know that no matter what, the members on this board have always been supportive to me. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Weener my family and I will keep you in our thought's and prayers. Take care of your self and I hope you find a doc real soon . I must say thank you weener for all the suport you have given me. You was one of the first to make me feel at home on this board.This board has so many great people that I just can't wait to see what every one is posting. Thanks again for being there for me when everyone acts like this Fibro is all in my head . Take Care and God Bless.Pat


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2001)

Hey Weener!







This has been the summer of theft







My daughter was robbed at gunpoint after being in Atlanta only 1 1/2 weeks. My friend called today and her boyfriend, who is in Hawaii visiting family (he is native Hawaiian) had his rental car stolen with all his luggage and wallet in it. He'd just stopped at the store on his way from the airport to his daughter's house!Sorry you are having a rough summer, Weener. I'll be thinking of you. Good luck with the tests. I've not been doing to bad (knock on wood) Still trying to find a good combo of drugs to help with energy/depression. Might be there. I'm going to start taking the celexa in the morning with the wellbutrin instead of at night to see if that helps. Still having some trouble falling asleep. Have been working hard at my relaxation exercises and that has helped. My brain doesn't want to shut down!! I had some work done on the house the last 2 weeks. That was a challenge, having the guys here at 8:30 every morning running about and being noisy! My son will be with me for 3 weeks. I'm looking forward to that. He hasn't been here for that length of time for awhile. His dad is going to Hawaii. Should I tell him about the robbery?!!







Hang in there, Weener. Tomorrow is another day!! DD


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hello everyone. Nice to hear from you all. I'll give you a little run-down of my summer:In July we went to my niece's outdoor wedding. My son, who is near her age (22) went to this one with his girlfriend, which is the first one who he seems serious about. Anyway, we left early. About 3 A.M., we get a call from my Brother-in-law. Our son is sitting in the police department for DWI in the town nearby where they were staying. We call and find out that his girlfriend was left at the state park entrance in my sons car, which was about a block away from the reception. My brother-in-law, son and his girlfriend were all too intoxicated to drive. We drive about an hour and 15min. to first pick up his girlfriend and the car. She hiccuped all the way back to the motel. Then we drive to pick up son at the station, drive him back to the motel and then drive home.Long story short, my son had to move back home with us because of his expenses. He said he learned his lesson the hard way. We shall see. As some of you may know, my oldest son, mentioned above, and I did not get along ever since his mid-high school escapades with alcohol and marijuana use. It was a relief to have him out of the house for a year and a half. Now he is back. So far he is treating me a little better, probably because he has a girlfriend now. My husband and I have said that she cannot sleep over-nite, and so far they are complying (all they have to do is go over to his girlfriend's house, and apparently they are allowed to do that there). We have talked to him about the risk he is taking and the morality aspect, but what can you expect from the guy who was voted in his senior yearbook to have thee most risk-taking behavior. I can't say where he gets it from, as my husband and I are very cautious about every move we make in life, and waited until we got married. My son was congenial for about a week, and then blew up at me yesterday when he was commenting on how tart the juice was he found in the refrigerator. He had told me in the past he has trouble with juice and his stomach at times, but I thought it was mostly orange and grape. When he said it might be cranberry juice he was drinking because it was red; I asked him which juice did he think bothered him the most. That is when he blew up and said " I don't want to be reminded about my weaknesses. I try to ignore it and drink it anyway because I'm not a whiner." Of course what I think he was referring to was that I was, and he wasn't going to be like me! When this guy gets on a roll there is no stopping him. I just left the room while he was still lecturing me. Ho-hum, it's going to be a long year. Of course his girlfriend wasn't around when he acted like this. Sure hope he treats her better! Do you think I should question her about this when I get her alone sometime or say nothing? If I found out that he was verbally abusive to her, I'd probably encourage her to to tell him to take a hike. The thing of it is, he shows up at church for the first time since a holiday and acts so nice. He even did a great thing and saved a girl from being beaten-up and raped that was walking in front of his old apartment (just before he moved back home). He chased after the guy, called the police and they took the description from the girl in his upstairs apartment. The mother of the girl wrote him a beautiful letter thanking him and called him a hero. Of course, we were very proud of this and complimented him. I knew that there was a good guy in there somewhere, but he sure can be hurtful to his immediate family members sometimes. We did end up paying for his first semester and books as he is going back to school (we always said that we would pay the second semester). He has always managed to have a job since his high school years, but never seems to save any money. Our second son (age 20) did not get his butt in gear fast enough to go back to school. He always managed to get an "F" in one class amongst all his "B" grades, mostly because he has difficulty getting his butt of bed in the morning too. I think he has a sleep disorder (partly because of poor diet and poor sleeping habits). He has lived at home since high school, had to give up his comfy basement setting to his older brother now, and is sandwhiched in the smallest bedroom with his little refrigerator and his TV. He was not happy but he is much less emotional about things than his older brother. He has a job, but is not getting the full-time hours he should have. What he really needs is to live in a dorm and get to know and how to live and socialize with other people. I was very shy in high school, and getting on a college campus helped me a lot. I applied for a teacher's assistant position but unfortunately I did not get the job. Lynne, how is your job going? I really don't know if I can make it for a full day, as four hours seems to be the limit of my stamina. I am in a quandry about if I should keep trying to find a fulltime job to see if I can do it, or take it easy on myself and try to find a part-time job. Also, if I get a full-time job, we'll have to get another car which will be expensive. Then we will have four cars to move around in the winter. It would be a big extra expense and I probably would be getting close to minimum wage again at first, as I will not be able to, nor do I want to, go back to nursing.My fibro and IBS are status quo since I came to this site, which means they are basically under control with a few bad days here and there. But I have been able to gain back the weight and exercise more which is why I am considering to go back to work now. I have the fear that I will not take good care of myself though, nor have the energy to do anything else but get up, go to work, go to bed, and try and recouperate on the weekends. Oh well, others have gone through it too.I still am tutoring my Hmong student and just got her through Book 3. I enjoy every minute of it yet and will hate to have to give it up. I have also started to do sketches of her children, since a recent art discovery I told about on the meeting board last month has brought me back to my original passion in life.Have been off line for a couple of weeks, as we had our computer in to see if we would upgrade or just get a new one. My husband decided to just get a new one. Not the way I wanted to spend the money now, but it is his last word.Went down to Milwaukee a couple of weeks ago to see a new GI doc and hopefully get a fructose intolerence test. They couldn't find my appointment in their computer so I didn't get to see anyone but the receptionist to reschedule in October. Quite a let down, since I was hoping to get an answer about the fructose issue. At the end of this month I have a follow-up with my Allergist, and will bring it up, but doubt if he will be able to give me an answer on this.Had a major change in my hairstyle. It was long dark brown with a few gray hairs showing, and went past my armpits. My friend (who was a hairstylist) cut it short, above my ears, and put a dark auburn color in it. I have gotten a lot of compliments. Something else my husband and I enjoyed was seeing "The Grass Roots", "Buchaneers", and "Herman's Hermits" this past month. It was free, a lot of fun, but very loud. It was pouring rain, but we were under the big "Piggly Wiggly" tent, and it was packed!Rock on fellow oldies! (No offense intended to the ones who are the 'youngens here and don't have a clue as to who the rock groups mentioned were/are).







[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-04-2001).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-05-2001).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-05-2001).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:I apologize for not responding sooner, but th e past week has been a bad one for me. I didn't spend much time on the computer. I can only think that it's the fm acting up. I'm up all night with severe stomach pains, pelvic pain and constant peeing. So the vicious cycle is no sleep, feel like poop the next day. I say shoot me now! I think the old bod is so spasmed up that I'm one big knot. I go for my colonoscopy next Wed., so I'll let you know how everything is going. I'm still nervous about it because I discovered a bit of bleeding after a bowel movement (but I think it might be a hemmoroid). It sure scared me though. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. On a happier note I am starting yoga classes again on Tuesday. I found a new teacher (through a classmate) and all my old yoga mates will be there. This teacher teaches a different style of yoga more physical and less meditative. I like the meditation because it relaxes my mind, but I'm always willing to learn something new. I also heard that the thief who stole my money has disappeared. Imagine that! Apparently, he was an employee of the gas station and had worked there only 2-l/2 months. The operation was quite a big one spreading to Toronto. The Niagara & Toronto Police forces are involved. They figured that the gang stole around $l00,000.00 over the weekend. Mio, I hope all is well with you. I finished my hydrotherapy back in June. I have mixed feelings about the results. Some days I felt better and other days I was in more pain. Overall I did enjoy the warm water. Boggs, thank you for your kind words. You are here for me just as much as I'm here for you and I thank you for that.DeeDee, wonderful to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the incident that your daughter went through. I hope she is okay. Pretty scary stuff. My brother had a similar incident while he was vacationing in Egypt. I hope you find some relief with Celexa. Please let me know. A friend of mine changed over to Celexa last year and has had good results. As for advising your son's dad about the Hawaiian robbery, I probably would mention it to him casually. Don't want to alarm him, just make him aware. Has he left for Hawaii? I was there in l984 and had a wonderful time. It is definitely paradise. Moldie, I was thinking of you the other day. You must be reading my mind. Sounds like you 've had a fairly hectic summer too. Is this the summer from hell? I hope things work out for you and your son. What made you decide to cut your hair? I bet it feels great. I've had my hair short for over ten years now and I love it. So easy to take care of. I'm a wash and go kind of gal. I never liked fussing with my hair even when it was long. Okay, I must admit I'm one of the oldies!!! One of my fav bands growing up was Grass Roots. Wish I was there with you at the concert. Can you here me singing...."Sooner or later love is gonna get you.....(lol) Well, I think I've yakked enough. I hope everyone is doing well and I just want to say thank you for being here for me.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Weener, my friend, thanks for bringing back that great Grass Roots concert with that memorable song for me. Wish you were there too! What made me decide to change my hair? A young girl at a gas station asked if I was a Senior citizen! That was a first for me. Then my girl friend kindly told me that I was starting to look "matronly" but not really old. I thought I was looking a little Victorian like those "matrons" in the pictures of my ancestors with the bun on top of my head and the wisps of hair at the sides and nape. I kind of liked that look, as I love "Victorian" and am nostalgic. It is easy-care now. I can thank my Italian mother for that.Sorry your health hasn't been the best of late. I will pray your colonoscopy goes well. Keep in touch and thanks for being here for me too!M.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hello everyone , I am sorry for not replying sooner. I don't have alot of time to get on the computer . I try to reply when ever I get time. I am going through a very bad time right now. I did not buy the weather change could effect your fibro. I now fully believe in it.I just wanted to drop in and say HI to all my fibro buds. My MD put me on CELEBREX can anyone give my any info on it.I know that what works for one don't the other.Any opions is very welcome with me . Talk to you latter .God Bless Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:I'm sorry to hear that you are going through a rough time. I truly believe that the change in weather affects us somehow. I too, am going to a bad bout. It's been going on for almost 2 months now and there is no relief from the pain. The only thing that seems to help is a warm bath and massage. I have no experience with Celebrex, except my rheumy wants to put me on it too. Isn't it an anti-inflammatory? My doc told me that it is much easier on the tummy than the old anti-inflammatories. I think Vioxx is the other new one. I didn't go on either one because of my sensitive tummy, but I have been taking ibruprofen this week. I hope you get some relief from the Celebrex. Please let us know how it's working for you. Take care. Peace


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi weener,It sure is good to talk to someone who knows what fibromyalgia is. My friends and family try to be suppotive but has we all know that thay truely don't know what it is like living in pain every day.One thing I can count on is some kind of pain every day.I don't ever let it show I live with this battle by myself everyday.This board is the only place that I tell all my feelings to.I just get up everyday and deal with what ever comes my way.I always feel that if I tell how I feel to my family thay would just feel that I was just trying to feel sorry for myself so I just NEVER let it show.You would never know by looking at me that I am in some kind of pain.I am a 37 year old look health man.I have been with my wife for 16 years I can't hide all the pain from her because she knows me way better than that. I think part of the season pain goes right with the season stress.I have 3 kids and it is comming Christmas time.I have to start saving now just to make ends meet.I love christmas but hate the stress.Well my friends it is time for me to say good bye.Thanks for all the support and understanding.God Bless and Take Care Pat


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2001)

Hello Everyone:Re: Celebrex....for Boggs - been on it for 3 weeks and feel like a Spring - chicken - it is an anti-inflamitory so isn't that Not supposed to be effective for FM?? Works for me so I am taking it.I have had some numbness and pain in legs - knee down and little electric type "jolts" that run up my spine when I am stressed or tired. Going for electrical impulse test next week - anyone had that done b-4?Anyhow - gotta be short ...have a good one!







Smile could be worse!!!Katherine


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Katharine, so glad to hear that Celebrex is working for you. Did you notice relief right away? Also, have you had any tummy problems while taking it. That is my biggest concern because I have a sensitive tummy. But if it gives me relief during those really bad times I'm willing to try it. (I probably could take tummy meds too).


----------

